# Does DishHD Absolute include Encore Mystery, Starz Cinema, and MoviePlex?



## dbsuser (Dec 30, 2010)

I have the grandfathered DishHD Absolute programming package. This package includes all the channels that comes with the Platinum HD. Dish Network recently added Encore Mystery (Channel 344), Starz Cinema (Channel 353), and MoviePlex (Channel 377). I receive all the channels that comes with the Platinum HD package, except the three channels listed above. I contacted Dish Network technical support, and they said that I’m supposed to so receive Encore Mystery, Starz Cinema, and MoviePlex. The customer agent sent a hit to my receiver and it did not work, so she tried something else. She didn’t tell me what she did, and it worked. I now receive the three channels mentioned above. They problem is that after getting off the phone with the Dish Network agent, I logged on to my Dish Network account, and found out that the Dish Network agent added the “Platinum HD, 3 months for free”. My question is are DishHD Absolute subscribers supposed to get Encore Mystery, Starz Cinema, and MoviePlex with our programming package? Thanks.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

What is your current satellite set up? I am pretty sure that they are beamed from the new satellite at 129 or on the eastern arc. the state you live in would help too


----------



## dbsuser (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm in California. I have 4 LNB, this includes 110, 118, 119, and 129. I don't have reception problems.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

http://dishuser.com/

this website will give you all the info you need to see what channel comes from which satellite. Also what package it is included in. IM sorry i don't know, i actually have directv. I just enjoy trying to help out people in all forums.


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I have Absolute on the Eastern Arc and I don't have them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For the most part, as Dish has been adding to the Platinum HD... people with HD Absolute have been getting the channels too... but technically there is no guarantee of that since the HD Absolute package is a grandfathered one.

I would watch my bill, as it sounds like they may have added a package to your account that might cost you extra at some point.

What's weird... is that I didn't think you could add Platinum HD to the HD Absolute. It is strange that their computer would even allow that add-on.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

HD Absolute only has HD channels, including the Plat *HD*. The SD would not come in.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

coldsteel said:


> HD Absolute only has HD channels, including the Plat *HD*. The SD would not come in.


It is an odd situation as there are now three SD channels included in Platinum HD.
With discontinued obsolete packages that are not clearly defined it is hard to say.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

coldsteel said:


> HD Absolute only has HD channels, including the Plat *HD*. The SD would not come in.


That's not entirely true... as HD Absolute has always had the SD counterpart for any HD channel included in the package.

For example... You get SyfyHD and Syfy SD.

So while I wouldn't expect these new channels to go into HD Absolute... it wouldn't be against what they have done in the past.


----------

